# ChameleonOS Theme Contest



## leeech (Aug 12, 2011)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Nightly

Apply In:: Theme Manager

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
If you haven't heard of us then please visit our site www.chameleonOS.org.​







*General:*
As the new kids on the block, ChameleonOS would like to invite everyone to join our theme contest! We are only as good as our users, and while we are bringing new innovations to AOSP, we would love to see you bring new innovations to the user interface! In the end, we want everyone to enjoy their experience using ChaOS, what better way to do so than having a little fun while handing out a few prizes.

*Theme rules:*
·Theme must be submitted to [email protected] by August 15th 2013. Please ensure a download link is provided to the ChameleonOS staff with your submission.
·Staff of ChameloenOS will not be eligible for this contest, this includes all developers, maintainers and current staffed themers.
·Theme must be in a ChameleonOS format (see here).
·Theme must be completely original. This means no ports, and no themes based on ports.
·Theme must include, but not limited to:
-framework-res.apk
-SystemUI.apk
-Phone.apk
-Mms.apk
-Contacts.apk
-Wallpaper
-ChaOSLauncher.apk
-Composed icons (background, mask and foreground).
-You also must have preview images already built into your theme before submission.

*Prizes:*
·*First place: *
-$100.00 gift card to Google Play.
-Default theme for all ChameleonOS builds.
-Possible ChameleonOS team position.

·*Second Place: *
-$25.00 gift card to Google Play.

·*Third Place: *
-$10.00 gift card to Google Play.

*Voting:*
The top three themes selected by the ChameleonOS staff, will go to a mixed public/staff vote to determine the First place winner.

- No theme will be made public pending completion of contest.

*Disclaimer:*
·First place winner must agree ChameleonOS.org will retain all rights for theme distribution. This does NOT mean you cannot port the theme to other ROM's or platforms, but it does mean ChameleonOS.org can and will use/change said theme as needed.
·ChameleonOS will not use any theme that isn't deemed the First place winner, in any manner, shape or form.
·ChameleonOS can change the rules of this contest at anytime.

*Questions:*
·We have opened a new thread *here* that you can ask questions about the contest itself, or ask for assistance in creating your theme.​


----------

